# MARTIN cage arrived, I CANT PUT THIS THING TOGETHER!



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

what a nightmare!im in ****!
trying to find one of my able bodied, bright college student neighbors to come help me, this is CRAZY.
had i known it would been so nuts to assemble( im bleeding here!) i would never have bought it!


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

Try using zip ties and not the C-rings that come with it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought it was pretty simple :/

We should have mentioned before that using zip ties is much easier, and faster.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

zip ties, YES, that will help! i should also mention i have arthritis and getting that little pliers just right to pinch the metal 'c' rings together was harder for me than for most i would bet!
zip ties will help though, thanks!


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: MARTIN cage arrived, GOT IT PUT TOGETHER, NOW WHAT?!*

OOOOOO-KAY!
Got it done and the boys are in it and I'm seeing them 'hop' for the first time and the have 30 inches of width to play tag on and its a blast watching them. Theya re SO adaptable, got used to it right away!
So, now I'm wondering if I need to get some fitted fleece for the two shelves/ramps. Mine is the Martin LODGE 680.
They dont have to stay on the wire much, the cage floor of course is soft and there is a hut there, there is also a soft hidey hanging bed and a large hammock, but do I need to learn about bumblefoot and do something to prevent it? Thanks!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats a myth that just won't die lol.
The wire floors are totally safe, you don't have to put anything on the,. They are 1/2x1/2 and coated so they are not harmful at all.
Rats get bumblefoot from a buildup of bacteria which is more likely on solid floors where pee and poo can buildup.

If you want something more aestheticly pleasing. You can put fleece on the levels.
But I don't on my martins. Gets to dirty to fast.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

good to know, kiko, thanks! i like the look of the wire and not too much fleccy stuff, it fits my modern sparse buddhist decor!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't use fleece in my Martins either, a litter/bedding on the bottom, hammocks, and toys and bare wire floors. They often will rip up teh fabric shelf liners to get to the bare shelves anyways. :

Good choice on the R-680, its lighter and less awkward than the other bigger cages and perfectly fine for your 2 rats.  It also has that lovely big door. Did you get the drop in pan or the slide-in?


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

hi! i got the drop on pan, powder coated and the size DOES seem perfect for these two guys, so thanks! the 680 was not one of the models specifically recommended by anyone on the board bit it was the best option for the space i had and it IS spacious!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

BluesBrothers said:


> hi! i got the drop on pan, powder coated and the size DOES seem perfect for these two guys, so thanks! the 680 was not one of the models specifically recommended by anyone on the board bit it was the best option for the space i had and it IS spacious!!!


Its my favorite Martin's cage, good enough for 3 or 4 smaller rats, spacious, but easy to lug to the bathroom and scrub down, etc.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I had 4 girls in mine for a long time before I got my CN.
I liked it better then the 695, mainly because I am 5"2 and my shower is teeny xD


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I NEVER wouldve pictured u as 5'2 kiko.

in my head u r like 6 feet tall


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm 5'2 also  I know the feeling haha


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Seriously? NEVER wouldve thoughtve that.

im 5'5


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Omg, i WISH I was 6 feet xD
Life would be so much easier.
Us shorties know what it's like to lug a cage around xD
And I am literally an inch shorter then my CN.
i am on eye level with my ratties haha


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow.

COOL.

i have 4 inch heels that make me a skyscraper.

Only problem?
not allowed to wear them to school


----------

